# massachusetts doc academy



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

how would i go about getting into the massachusetts doc academy


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Take the Civil Service test that is given for Correction Officer it is usually given every two years. Score well enough get called and go throught the hiring process


----------

